# Another New User, Another HELPME thread

## Gord0n

I have just set my box for a Dualboot Winxp/Gentoo. But under gentoo i cant get my network to work (or get online, which is more important) 

AthlonXP2400

(compaq presario s4020wm)

Im using the onboard networkcard

Setup

MyWinxp/Gentoobox--------------------->

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Router------------->Telushighspd

MyWifeXPBox------------------------------>

The router is a very basic router with no firewall built in.

I am using telus highspeed internet

I am very new to linux, but got everything up. The problem i am having is when i am trying to Instal GRP Packages. I have a package file burnt onto CD. (I used Universal LIVECD for installation with a Stage3 Athlonxp install)

when i try to emerge the kde file it halts when it cant loggon to the net to download some fonts. I am hoping that if i fix this network issue, everything else will fall into place. What i need help with is as follows.

What kind of connection do i have--->I beleive it is DHCP with a dynamic IP (does my router affect this? and if so, how would i check the settings)

when i edited my /etc/conf.d/net  I am using the iface_eth0="dhcp"

Is this right??, 

I thank you all in advance for any assistance. If you need more info, let me know.

One last question. where can i find my error log?? so when i try to run somesort of funtion that doesnt work, i can easily find the logged file?

 :Question: 

----------

## papal_authority

I would imagine that your router gets a DHCP address from Telus and your box would be static. Did it work in Windows? If so boot to Windows and see how you were set up and copy it.

----------

## Gord0n

One more detail to add. I dont know if this is applicable but prev to the installation i tried out a Beatrix startupCD. so i could boot off my cdrom and not have to install anthing. And my Internet worked FINE. no config needed at all. Is there a way i could port over those settings?

----------

## Gord0n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PostPosted: Mon Jan 31, 2005 1:20 pm    Post subject:
> 
> I would imagine that your router gets a DHCP address from Telus and your box would be static. Did it work in Windows? If so boot to Windows and see how you were set up and copy it.

 

Yeah it works fine in windows....how do i copy a windows config to linux??

----------

## papal_authority

Ok is the driver installed? What does dmesg | grep -i eth say? If the kernel doesn't see it, try cat /proc/pci | grep -i eth to see what type you have. If it does see it, try ifconfig -a to see what IP you have. No, unfortunately you can't copy a windows setup across.

----------

## Gord0n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok is the driver installed? What does dmesg | grep -i eth say?

 

This is what flashed on the screen. I actually wrote this down and am typing it in so if the format seems a little off, bear with me

 *Quote:*   

> 43 Devices found containing : 43 _Sta, 2 _iniMethods
> 
> divert: not allocating divert_blk for non_ethernet device sit0
> 
> 8139too fast ethernet driver 0.9.26
> ...

 

2 more points to note. When i am booting up,  i get a message that repeats several time in a row when its logging

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> missing kernel or user mode drive 8139cp
> 
> ... cant load module 8139cp

 

and the second point

when i saw the log file that showed at the top of this post, i realized that in my /config.d/net file I had it set for eth0, but i am rather using eth1 (two cards, i verified which one i was using by the location code and irq, as it matches windows address.) so i edited the file and am now having a new error show up (the above message was showing before)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * ERROR: problem starting needed services
> 
> "netmount" was not started

 

Well this is where i stand now. I do appreciate any further assistance that can be offered. Im sure there may be more than one issue here. Thanks in advance

----------

## papal_authority

Oh looks like a driver problem. What does grep -i 8139 /usr/src/linux/.config return? Also just to make sure we're looking at the right one, what does grep -i eth /proc/pci return?

----------

## Gord0n

The results of grep -i 8139 /usr/src/linux/.config is as follow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_8139CP=M
> 
> CONFIG_8139TOO=M
> ...

 

the results of grep -i eth/proc/pci

I am still waiting for this command to execute. when i entered it, it spaced up with no prompt and has been sitting at a flashing curser for about 20mins now. Is this right?? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 16).
> 
> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co./ LTD. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev16)

 Last edited by Gord0n on Mon Jan 31, 2005 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papal_authority

 *Gord0n wrote:*   

> The results of grep -i 8139 /usr/src/linux/.config is as follow
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> CONFIG_8139CP=M
> ...

 

Ok so the modules are available. I think there's a space missing in that command. Press CTRL+C to kill it and type grep -i eth /proc/pci (space between eth and /proc).

----------

## Gord0n

I edited the post so it shows what the response to grep -i eth /proc/pci is.

Thanks alot by the way, you have been prompt in your responses. I really appreciate it. I have tried a ping command to test the network, and if i use an address eg:www.yahoo.com it says unkown host www.yahoo.com. I used the 

ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

----------

## thebigslide

OK, I see the problem

You have an 8139too card

The kernel is configured for an 8129 card.

you need to change 

```
CONFIG_8139CP=M 

CONFIG_8139TOO=M 

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=Y 

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWIST=Y 

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=Y 

CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET=Y
```

to

```
CONFIG_8139CP=M 

CONFIG_8139TOO=M 

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=N

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWIST=N

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=N 

CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET=N
```

 and recompile your kernel

You can find these in the menuconfig under device drivers -> network -> 10/100 devices.  Basically, you only want the top realtek 8139too option.Last edited by thebigslide on Mon Jan 31, 2005 9:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Gord0n

im sorry if this is a little noobish, but how do i do that?? can you give me some command line advice?? and i used genkernel from the livecd. I presume I nano something but what?? and how do i recompile it (this is a first attempt here)

----------

## thebigslide

You can do this 

```
cd /usr/src/linux;nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config && make && make modules modules_install
```

 and just page down till you find those lines.  The command will recompile the kernel

Here's another way to recompile the kernel

```
cd /usr/src/linux&&make menuconfig&&make&&make modules modules_install
```

The second way, you will be presented with a graphical tool for configuring the kernel.  You can play in here, but don't blame me if you break anything here  :Very Happy:  (everyone breaks the kernel the first couple of times.  LiveCDs are your friend).  The options you are looking for are under device driver->networking->10/100 ethernet cards, I believe.  The command will automatically recompile once you exit and save.

After the kernel is compiled, you have to install it.  You can do that like this: 

```
mount /boot&&cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/&&umount /boot
```

  If you use lilo, you'll have to run lilo with /boot mounted before rebooting

Reboot and it should work.

Cheers

----------

## thebigslide

After the reboot, if it still doesn't work, post 

```
dmesg | grep eth;lsmod
```

----------

## Gord0n

im recompiling kernel now. I will let you know whats up when done.

----------

## Gord0n

 *Quote:*   

> mount /boot&&cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/&&umount /boot

 

when i run this i get the followning

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /devhda2 already mounted or /boot busy
> 
> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is already mounted on /boot

 

----------

## thebigslide

that's fine.  I wasn't sure if you had a separate boot partition, you're safe to continue.  Do you use grub or lilo?

----------

## Gord0n

I use grub, so i should just reboot? (thanks for the assistance up to hear by the way)

----------

## thebigslide

whoops, maybe you should run 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

 just in case.  Then reboot.

----------

## Gord0n

lol, i already rebooted. and it doesnt work. do i need to recompile kernel again?

----------

## Gord0n

well i tried to cd /usr/src/linux;nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config && make && make modules modules_install again, and now the file is blank.....um is this an oops for me??

----------

## thebigslide

That's not good.  Are you sure the file's blank?  You can restore the 'factory defaults' with 'make mrproper' from /usr/src/linux.  Then run genkernel again and then touch it up again.  Or you can run make menuconfig instead of genkernel and try putting the kernel together by hand.  It's fun.  It sounds like your box doesn't have to be up right away and it would be a good experience for you.

----------

## thebigslide

before you recompile the kernel again, post the output of 'lsmod' and 'dmesg | grep eth' again with this particular kernel...

----------

## Gord0n

Ive run out of time. Ive put about 12 hours into this install and I must say i give up. Thanks for the help but I cant figure it out. Another one bites the dust. I appreciate all the help. I may try this again later. I will try to do the kernal manually. Thanks again. And i will repost when i have some more time to play.

----------

## thebigslide

Well sometimes, that's the best way.  You'll have the benefit of this experience for the next time round.  Good Luck.

----------

## Gord0n

HA......HAHAHAHA I WIN.

I uncompiled my kernel and redid it manually and IT WORKED. Thanks for all those who have helped me. Believe me when i say i will be back because there is so much more Im goint to need help on. But part 1 is done, thanks.

----------

## papal_authority

That's great. It'll get easier I swear. Welcome to Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gord0n

I do have one question, quick. The computer beeped a few time with my kde insstallation, it said something about a font folder moving and to update etc/somethingorother. Can i just get a quick command to update that??

----------

